# Windows von Platte im Linux-Fenster

## humanthing

Hallo,

also vorab muss ich sagen, dass ich mich mit Virtualisierung und ähnlichem nicht besonders gut auskenne, aber eine Frage habe ich auf die ich nirgends eine Antwort habe finden können.

Ich habe auf meiner Platte neben Gentoo auch eine Partition mit Windows, und nun wüsste ich gerne ob ich Windows auch im laufenden Gentoo-Betrieb starten kann, wenn ich zum Beispiel nur eine Anwendung brauche. Was ich so über Virtualisierung gelesen habe, kann man nur ein Windows im Fenster laden, wenn man es auch in der Virtualisierungsanwendung installiert, aber nicht ein bereits auf der Platte befindliches starten...

Kann mir jemand genaueres sagen?

Vielen Dank und beste Grüße

   - Daniel

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

Dazu wird soetwas wie XEN oder VMServer benötigt.

----------

## treor

vmware kann das was du willst auch definitiv....

hab ich bisher zwar nur umgekehrt (linux in nem windows) genutzt aber da bin ich mir sicher das das auch umgekehrt geht.

----------

## c_m

Wenn du allerdings ein bestehendes Windows in die VM importierst sei vorsichtig!

VM Ware emuliert afaik nicht deine Systemhardware, sondern eine Generalisierte. Es könnte also sein, dass sich deine Windowsinstallation die Treiber versaut. IMO ist eine gesonderte VM Installation sicherer.

//EDIT: Rechtschreibfehler ^__^

----------

## LunX

Ich habs erst vor einer Woche getestet und ich rate davon ab wenn man ein Original Windows besitzt. Durch die unterschiedliche Hardware durch das emulieren möchte Windows wiedermal aktiviert werden. Akiviert man dies muss man beim nativen Start wieder aktivieren.... So ist die Gemeinde der legalen Benutzer wiedermal eingeschränkt. Bei den Deutschen Anleitungen hier im Forum ist ein entsprechender Eintrag im qemu HowTo, fast der letze.

Gruß

Lunx

----------

## b3cks

 *c_m wrote:*   

> Wenn du allerdings ein bestehendes Windows in die VM importierst sei vorsichtig!
> 
> VM Ware emuliert afaik nicht deine Systemhardware, sondern eine Generalisierte. Es könnte also sein, dass sich deine Windowsinstallation die Treiber versaut. IMO ist eine gesonderte VM Installation sicherer.

 

Dies ist vollkommen richtig. Deshalb empfielt VMware auch vor der Portierung alle nötigen VMware-Treiber für das Guest-OS zu installieren (findet man auf der VMware-Website) und ggf. das Hardware-Profil anzupassen.

----------

## humanthing

Super! Vielen vielen Dank! Werde es demnächst ausprobieren...

----------

## TheSmallOne

Also wenn du "nur eine Anwendung brauchst", dann würde ich ja eher zu Wine raten, als gleich eine komplette virtuelle Maschine z starten.

----------

## Marlo

 *TheSmallOne wrote:*   

> ...als gleich eine komplette virtuelle Maschine z starten.

 

Was spricht gegen ein emerge app-emulation/virtualbox und 

danach einem beherzten Klick auf Start?

Ma

----------

